# Vuelta a España who is covering on TV



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Anyone have any idea of who will be covering this race on TV?


----------



## GueroAz (Nov 9, 2006)

I have never heard of this race being on TV.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

VS usually does a Sunday Vuelta show. But cycling.tv has free Vuelta coverage if you want to see the whole stage instead of VS's coverage where they cram all 7 stages during the week into 1-2 hours.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Cycling TV shows it for FREE?? For real? Cool!!!!! :thumbsup:

When's the start of it anyway?


----------



## GueroAz (Nov 9, 2006)

uzziefly said:


> Cycling TV shows it for FREE?? For real? Cool!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> When's the start of it anyway?


Forgive me, but what is cycling TV?


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> Cycling TV shows it for FREE?? For real? Cool!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> When's the start of it anyway?


...for free on limited bandwith/quality. If you pay 21 euros, you can get high speed bandwith capability for better quality picture.

The Vuelta starts Sept. 1st.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

GueroAz said:


> Forgive me, but what is cycling TV?


http://cycling.tv

It's internet television completely devoted to cycling (track, mountain, cyclo, and road). It's well established, even if there are some techical glitches sometimes with Macs  

If you're in the US, it's really the only opportunity to watch good coverage (unless you have RAI like me and can watch the Italian races )


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

CaseLawZ28 said:


> ...for free on limited bandwith/quality. If you pay 21 euros, you can get high speed bandwith capability for better quality picture.
> 
> The Vuelta starts Sept. 1st.


How bad's the quality anyway if it's the free version? 

Thanks, I forgot the start date. I hope Disco wins.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Quality isn't bad, limited to 400 kbps I think in the free channel.

But if you pay the Vuelta subscription you get the archives and can watch highlights of the stage (not 1 minute clips but 30min-1hr +) and also rewatch the entire stage if you missed it.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

CaseLawZ28 said:


> Quality isn't bad, limited to 400 kbps I think in the free channel.
> 
> But if you pay the Vuelta subscription you get the archives and can watch highlights of the stage (not 1 minute clips but 30min-1hr +) and also rewatch the entire stage if you missed it.



mightbe getting better too. I read something yesterday about them being purchased by jumptv.com


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

CaseLawZ28 said:


> Quality isn't bad, limited to 400 kbps I think in the free channel.
> 
> But if you pay the Vuelta subscription you get the archives and can watch highlights of the stage (not 1 minute clips but 30min-1hr +) and also rewatch the entire stage if you missed it.


Oh okay.

Have you tried the subscription before? I might.. Or not. Depending on who's racing and all that.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

I am subscribed to the Premium Channel. I also subscribed last year to the Vuelta channel. I did not subscribe to the Giro channel as I have RAI.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

CaseLawZ28 said:


> I am subscribed to the Premium Channel. I also subscribed last year to the Vuelta channel. I did not subscribe to the Giro channel as I have RAI.


I might give it a go if Disco sends a very strong squad. But they might want to give others a chance to race as those guys might have been promised the shot at the Vuelta like Brajkovic and such.

I hope they send a strong team and they go for the overall and Team Classification.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> I might give it a go if Disco sends a very strong squad. But they might want to give others a chance to race as those guys might have been promised the shot at the Vuelta like Brajkovic and such.
> 
> I hope they send a strong team and they go for the overall and Team Classification.


I would at least get the Premium Channel if not the Vuelta. You'll see some great races that you otherwise would not have the opportunity to. VS will quickly become an afterthought then. Aside from the TdF, I simply record cycling on VS only for ratings purposes or if a domestic race circuit happens to be shown.


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

If you've got DishNetwork satellite service (in the US) you can get the coverage straight from Spain from one of their international channels/packages (sorry but they've re-designed their site and I can't come up with the channel number at the moment... but I've done this for the last 3 or 4 years)


----------



## king of Norway (Jan 10, 2002)

*TVE-Madrid station via satellite*

I have satellite-direct tv and they used to make available a package called 'option/selecion espagnol', which for something like 14$ a month you get a host of spanish speaking stations, including tve a madrid station that showed about 2-3 hours of live coverage daily of the vuelta... it is/was the official spanish feed and i believe pedro delgado was one of the announcers..all spanish with guys on motorbikes and microphones interviewing riders as they raced...good and crazy, lots of laughter, and less formal than the tour de france....and you can cancel the special programming at any time so the day it ends you can stop it...apparently they stopped offering this particular package but when i mentioned that i had it in the past they said no problem...hope this helps and things are the same this year.


----------



## enemyte (Jan 31, 2006)

*Calling Uzzie!!!*



uzziefly said:


> Oh okay.
> 
> Have you tried the subscription before? I might.. Or not. Depending on who's racing and all that.


Uzzie, i'm guessing that you may be a resident of Europe, if you are (or if anyone else is), the Vuelta De Espana is broadcasted on Eurosport, which gives around 2-3 hrs coverage every day. Eurosport is available in different ways, the 1st is by Satellite/Digital signal, the second is by the web: http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/ (this is the English speaking site, they almost have a site for any language) the web site also provides an audio feed for those days that your at work, there is a video feed that is available for most of the time....

After my recent experiences with Cycling TV, I would do well to stay clear of that site.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

enemyte said:


> After my recent experiences with Cycling TV, I would do well to stay clear of that site.


I liked Cycling.tv a lot until (1) they redid their website and interfact and (2) I bought a Mac. :mad2: (<-- towards Cycling.tv, not my Mac...I love my Mac :thumbsup: )


----------



## Pilas (Jun 12, 2007)

TVEI (Television Espanola International) showed the Vuelta live last year. Former Tour winner Pedro Delgado was one of the commentators. 
I'm pretty sure they are going to show it again this year.
If you have Dish Network, you can subscribe to the Dish Latino package, which includes TVEI. I believe it is channel 840.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

you haven't been watching for long then. OLN used to give us daily coverage several years ago, and the Giro too. The year Leipheimer came close was one of the years they had daily coverage. Cycling on TV has certainly gone downhill fast.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

In spite of the absolute crummy UI over at cycling.tv, I would recommened their Premium channel, especially come March. They pretty much have all the classics on, and they have a pretty good commentary team. The E3-Prijs was probably the best race I've seen this year. 

I'm not certain however I think they show all 5 monuments of cycling (Milan San Remo, Ronde Van Vlaanderen, Paris Roubaix, Liege Bastogne Liege, Giro di Lombardia)

I'm all "GT'd" out, so I will not be paying to watch the Vuelta.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

The dishnetwork package also includes playboy latino if you allow it. It may be better than the race this year.


----------



## drainyoo (Jul 14, 2007)

Versus will only air it once on Sept 30th at 6pm. I'm assuming it's the end of the race.


----------



## ziggurat22 (Jul 13, 2005)

Why doesn't TVE get with it like RAI and show their national tour streaming live on the internet? I don't understand the thinking there. The Vuelta needs all the exposure it can get. 

It's cool that cycling.tv has a free feed, but God knows how bad the quality is going to be considering the quality of the Giro feed (which was like $25) was, um, not so good.


----------

